# 32" LED Monitor or TV ???



## esudip (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi All,

I am thinking to buy a 32" LED TV but insted of that if I get any 32" LED Monitor with HDMI Port that will sure save my cost. Please correct me if i am wronh and tell me if there is any 32" Monitor available in India with price !!!


----------



## tineshsg (Nov 19, 2011)

32 inch led monitor is not available in india

buy samsung or sony led tv


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 20, 2011)

32" LED monitor is not available in India as said by t*ineshsg*
So you can go for Samsung 5 series LED 32D5900 for around 40k.This is the best LED TV.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 20, 2011)

Go for TV anyway even if monitor is available. If you go for monitor, you have to go for a HD TV tuner card and speaker systems. And the hassle of plugging them to multiple ports and switching them all.
and ultimately cost will be same.

32" LED monitor + HD TV tuner card + speaker system >= 32" TV


----------



## Gollum (Nov 20, 2011)

Dell U2711
27"
Resolution: 2,590x1,440 pixels
Pixel-response rate: 6ms
Contrast ratio: 1000:1 static / 80,000:1 dynamic
Brightness: 400cd/m2
Connectivity: DVIx2, VGA, HDMI, DisplayPort, Component, Composite
HDCP compliant? Yes
Included video cables? DVI, VGA, DisplayPort
Backlight type: CCFL
Panel type: H-IPS
colour depth: 1.07 billion colour panel (10-bit), 12-bit internal processing, 102% NTSC colour gamut
viewing angle: 178/178

*www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/dell_u2711/12_small.jpg
*www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/dell_u2711/4_small.jpg
*www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/dell_u2711/10.jpg
Aspect Ratio: 16:9


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Nov 20, 2011)

Monitors are more costly than tv's if you compare them of same size and if you are looking forward to watch tv, play movies from your pc or even play games on monitor above 24inch then you you have to deal with above 2k+ resolutions. Its better to stick with tv if you dont want to go above 1920x1080p. But good quality hd tvs dont come below 60k even for 32inch.


----------



## Feluda (Nov 20, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Go for TV anyway even if monitor is available. If you go for monitor, you have to go for a HD TV tuner card and speaker systems. And the hassle of plugging them to multiple ports and switching them all.
> and ultimately cost will be same.
> 
> 32" LED monitor + HD TV tuner card + speaker system >= 32" TV



I have 22 inch AOC LED Monitor with HDMI & inbuit speaker, which has SRS WOW HD! technology. So you can easily use it as a TV with HD SET TOP BOX. This monitor also include one HDMI cble, one VGA  cable


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 20, 2011)

Feluda said:


> I have 22 inch AOC LED Monitor with HDMI & inbuit speaker, which has SRS WOW HD! technology. So you can easily use it as a TV with HD SET TOP BOX. This monitor also include one HDMI cble, one VGA  cable



Good then. But its not the same for all. How your speakers sound ?


----------



## Xbox (Nov 20, 2011)

Guys it simple..
U can watch a HD DTH in a full Hd monitor with HDMI connectivity and the sound from your external speaker system..

Connecting HD TV STB to your HD Monitor


----------



## Feluda (Nov 20, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Good then. But its not the same for all. How your speakers sound ?



boss SRS WOW HD! certified. So u can imagine


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 20, 2011)

There is a Spice Phone also SRS WOW HD certified but dont sound good. And 2-3 yes ago HCL came to my college with a dolby certified mini laptop. It sounds crap.

His monitor may sound good. M just asking.


----------



## Feluda (Nov 20, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> There is a Spice Phone also SRS WOW HD certified but dont sound good. And 2-3 yes ago HCL came to my college with a dolby certified mini laptop. It sounds crap.
> 
> His monitor may sound good. M just asking.



no its sounds really good


----------



## esudip (Nov 21, 2011)

bubusam13 said:


> Go for TV anyway even if monitor is available. If you go for monitor, you have to go for a HD TV tuner card and speaker systems. And the hassle of plugging them to multiple ports and switching them all.
> and ultimately cost will be same.
> 
> 32" LED monitor + HD TV tuner card + speaker system >= 32" TV



Why HD TV Tuner Card if I have HD Set-top box....... As I already connect my 24" LG Monitor with HD set-top box it works fine and I only need to buy a sound system which is for 3000/- (5.1)


----------



## tineshsg (Nov 21, 2011)

ok if you find 32" led monitor buy it or compromise with 24" monitor 

and if you don't want to compromise purchase led tv (full of inputs, inbuild sound and HD media player)


----------



## Xbox (Nov 22, 2011)

LED monitors ie led back light models are much cheaper than the LED back light tv also Full LED tv would cost you more than 40K..

Better go for a led backlight moniotr [either 22 or 24-this is the perfect screen size for a monitor ] now, 

later if ur not fully satisfied with monitor buy a full led tv [it may be under 30K during that time i guess]


----------



## esudip (Nov 26, 2011)

I am thinking to buy a LG 32LE5500 TV.
for 33000/-

What do u guyz think about it ??


----------



## tineshsg (Nov 27, 2011)

if lg tv supports dual audio and ntfs go for it otherwise purchase samsung led tv


----------



## esudip (Nov 27, 2011)

Yes it supports........

I want to Know another thing  that if the TV support 100HZ then will the HD set-top boxed Transmits real 100HZ Picture bcoz I saw most HD DTH Transmits 1080@60HZ


----------



## tineshsg (Nov 28, 2011)

50hz is more than enough for watching movies(HD channels)


----------

